
The Case Against Work-Life Balance: Owning Your Future - npalli
http://shyamsankar.com/the-case-against-work-life-balance-owning-your-future
======
draw_down
If you don't have work-life balance because you're working really hard in your
own business, sure, maybe one day you'll "own your future" as this article
puts it.

Putting 60-hour weeks at a corporate gig? Probably bogus. They have the
resources for you to contribute productively and take plenty of time away.
They just choose otherwise.

